
Boeing's (Bae) Denver Airport Baggage System, a Notorious Project Failure [pdf] - sogen
http://calleam.com/WTPF/wp-content/uploads/articles/DIABaggage.pdf
======
anonymousiam
Dr. Dobb's did a nice article on this at the time. (If memory serves, it was
sometime in the mid 1990's.) The one fact that has stuck in my mind all of
these years is when they were troubleshooting the failed system, they decided
to do a simulation of it. The simulation showed clearly that the system could
not work as designed. Think of the money they could have saved if they had
done the simulation early enough to validate (or invalidate) the design...

~~~
sogen
cool, just found it: [https://www.drdobbs.com/database/simulating-the-denver-
airpo...](https://www.drdobbs.com/database/simulating-the-denver-airport-
automated/184410112) from 1997!

